# Kmail 1.9 - SMTP unrecognized transport protocol

## zcappc8

Hi everyone

I have just upgraded to KDE 3.5 and kmail has stoped sending message via SMTP with the error:

unrecognized transport protocol. Unable to send message.

I have no problems using thunderbird and telnet "server" 25 gives the expected response

Any ideas?

----------

## didl

Works fine for me! If you are using the config files from a previous

kde 3.4.x install, have your tried moving them and then trying

again?

----------

## zcappc8

I had to delete kmailrc otherwise kmail would just SegFault then started again - I'm using IMAP and I think that was something to do with the namespace

Still no real luck - have had to revert to thunderbird so address book is all out of sync   :Sad: 

----------

